# DEO Reserves



## pcantelo (2 Apr 2006)

Apologies if a thread exists........ I haven't found addressing this question despite exhaustive searching for three days.

Can someone detail the process of becoming a DEO in the Primary Reserve.....I am looking at PSEL ( regular force) but would be interested in PSEL with the reserves if it is not possible for me to join up full time.

I am unsure if I would have to complete BMQ or IAP, BOTC .....as a reserve officer.....

Also, is it the unwritten rule to not enter the reserves as an officer without any prior military experience ?

Equally, my background is in university admin with a recruitment twist......can anyone highlight the route toward becoming a recruiting officer....perhaps KINCANUCKS is best positioned to answer this one...??

I appreciate all the help this forum provides.....I'm getting closer to making the move toward a new challenge with CF


----------



## mdh (2 Apr 2006)

Basic steps are as follows:

1. find a unit in your area - suggest a service battalion if you want Log-O - they will tell you if persel is an option (it probably won't be since psel tends to be a brigade job so you are more likely to be offered finance, supply or transportation... but hang around long enough and psel might come up; as for recruiting officer it is less an MOC in the reserves than an appointment in the unit or a class b (full time contract) at the local recruiting center or brigade. 

2. Talk to the unit recruiter - they will arrange interview and officer "boarding" to see if you are a good fit (prior military experience is not a necessity)

3. unit refers you to recruiting center (CFRC) which will administer aptitude test, medical, physical test and interview. (Hopefully this will be a quick process but don't count on it.)

4. Once all paper work is done your file is sent back from CFRC (assuming you have no problems such as medical or security issues) to the unit and you are sworn in - if you have a degree you are sworn in as "acting" 2Lt.

5. You embark on training - for reserve officer you can opt for weekend BMQ (basic training) or full time (four weeks in the summer), another week for basic officer training part two; then you attend CAP (common army phase) for 10 weeks (usually in the summer) and then you embark your occupation training (6-8 weeks depending on what log specializaton IIRC which can take place the summer after) If you can't get 10 weeks off straight (a tall  order if you're a working man) you can opt to do the CAP in two week modules, but it will take you forever to get qualified so try for a leave of absence as the best alternative.

6. Once that's all done you're good for promotion to Lt. and then you do further training to achieve Captain.

Hope that helps and if you want further detailed information on reserve log. officer you may want to post in combat service support section where a few loggies hang out,

cheers


----------



## pcantelo (3 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the detailed response 

Much appreciated.


----------



## HIghFlyer (14 Dec 2007)

Here is my situation. I received a call from my local Naval Reserve Unit informing me off my enrolment date; Dec. 20th. During the call, I am told I will be enrolled under RESO. I found this odd as I have two university degrees (Political Science and Business Admin.) and I applied for DEO. The recruiter informed me the DEO is a Reg. Force entry scheme only.  I asked him three times to make sure I was hearing him correctly.  

So this raises a couple of questions:

1. What are the major differences in rank progression between the two? As I understand it, under DEO you are enrolled as an acting sub Lt. but under RESO you would be enrolled as a Naval Cadet.

2. Why are the CFRC's still promoting the DEO (Reserve) option? I spoke to an on-line recruiter today and he sent me DEO information.

3. What are the major differences in the two enter schemes outside of DEO being offer to university graduated and RESO for individuals completing a degree?

Any help is appreciated. (BTW, I did search this site and could not find any relevant information.)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashleyw (15 Dec 2007)

HIghFlyer said:
			
		

> Here is my situation. I received a call from my local Naval Reserve Unit informing me off my enrolment date; Dec. 20th. During the call, I am told I will be enrolled under RESO. I found this odd as I have two university degrees (Political Science and Business Admin.) and I applied for DEO. The recruiter informed me the DEO is a Reg. Force entry scheme only.  I asked him three times to make sure I was hearing him correctly.
> 
> So this raises a couple of questions:
> 
> ...



Assuming you are going to reg force as DEO, you will be ocdt or navel cdt until you finish IAP and BOTP. Once you complete these 2 courses, you will be 2lt or act sub lt. For reserve case, I am not too sure.


----------



## medaid (15 Dec 2007)

ashleyw said:
			
		

> Assuming you are going to reg force as DEO, you will be ocdt or navel cdt until you finish IAP and BOTP. Once you complete these 2 courses, you will be 2lt or act sub lt. For reserve case, I am not too sure.



Ashleyw, the original poster already stated in his thread title that he was going DEO *RESERVES*. 

It's NAV*A*L not NAV_*E*_L. A navel is your belly button, or where your umbilical tube used to be connected to. A naval is something related to the Navy, hence the rank of Naval Cadet or NCdt. Their counterparts in other parts of the Commonwealth are known as Midshipmen, or their counterparts in the CF, Officer Cadet or OCdt. 

The same thing goes for Nav and Air Res, you are an NCdt upon your entrance into the CF, where until you've completed either your BOTC or your MOC course, you will remain an OCdt/NCdt. In the Militia or Army side of the PRes, you can enter directly as a 2Lt with a degree. If you lack a degree you may earn your commission upon completion of your Common Army Phase course.


----------



## ashleyw (15 Dec 2007)

*MedGrinch* said:
			
		

> Ashleyw, the original poster already stated in his thread title that he was going DEO *RESERVES*.
> 
> It's NAV*A*L not NAV_*E*_L. A navel is your belly button, or where your umbilical tube used to be connected to. A naval is something related to the Navy, hence the rank of Naval Cadet or NCdt. Their counterparts in other parts of the Commonwealth are known as Midshipmen, or their counterparts in the CF, Officer Cadet or OCdt.
> 
> The same thing goes for Nav and Air Res, you are an NCdt upon your entrance into the CF, where until you've completed either your BOTC or your MOC course, you will remain an OCdt/NCdt. In the Militia or Army side of the PRes, you can enter directly as a 2Lt with a degree. If you lack a degree you may earn your commission upon completion of your Common Army Phase course.



ok thanks for your correction.


----------

